# Porter Cable 2 1/4 hp fixed base router



## Trimguy (Oct 1, 2011)

I am wondering, does anybody else own one of these? This is my favorite router I have used to date. I love the quick release and fine tune on this thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## benstark (Nov 6, 2011)

I've owned that router for over a year. I was mildly pleased with it. The. variable speed is great. My beefs with it were the single locking stud ( it sheared within a few uses). Also, the body of the router got gummed up so the adjustments were less precise. 

Finally, it just died on me (motor tore itself apart). I'm going to go with a Bosch.


----------

